# New rat is furiously humping my other rats!



## drfinkelstein&science (Apr 19, 2014)

I just got through the quarantine stage for my new female dumbo rat and have introduced her to her slightly older sisters. I'd say the new girl is about 7-8 weeks old, and her two sisters are about 4 months old. She's currently in a separate cage that sits right next to the other rats' cage, but when I let them out for free range time the younger girl spends all her time running after the others and FURIOUSLY HUMPING THEM! It's driving my rats and I crazy. I just want her to explore and have fun with her sisters! I'm so confused as to why she's doing this, haha. Help!


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

My female rats hump occasionally but never like what your describing. Are you positive the rat is female? Maybe it is intersex. Idk. That is strange...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I may lurk and follow this thread, as I am having a similar issue with Daisy and Roxy. As a reminder, they are sisters and litter mates. A few days from being 11 months old. I occasionally see the humping behavior, but last night, during free run time, Daisy was literally chasing Roxy around the room trying to mount her. I know that Roxky is usually the more dominant one. Does this happen as a behavior issue, or when one is in heat? I ask because the behavior includes one or the other nosing up to the butt of the other as well.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

2 of my girls have started doing this recently as well. They both have litters at the moment and are nursing, so it may be a hormonal thing, idk. I also noticed that the younger of the two will not only mount but mark the older girl until she's literally soaked in pee. They don't live together due to the pups, but spend about 2 hours together each day during free range and sometimes more if I've got their cages open so that they can play on my desk. They've known each other for a while and just recently started doing this, so I'm baffled. I apologize for just adding more confusing behaviors to this thread rather than answering questions lol.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

My girl susie, likes to do this to my 2 other younger girls. I think it might be dominance or she could be in heat. Rats cycle every 10 days


----------

